# CC Jersey Designs



## HJ (1 Aug 2007)

As there has been a lot of interest in the idea of getting CycleChat Jersey made up, it is time to move to the next stage, choosing a design. So far there are four contenders:
BTFB1











whippet1



, 
whippet2



, 
whippet3



.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (1 Aug 2007)

I would wear either Whippet one or two if it were available in a size big enough...(the nike sports shirt I am wearing at the moment is size xxl GB 47/48 193cm French D60)...tie me down to one and I'd go with 2 (black orange white) 'cos it goes with my shorts better....and I am a fashion aware 'dude' lol!

...forget about my design...whippet took it a stage better.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Aug 2007)

And can we have a decent length zip? Most comercially available tops have them way to short.


----------



## starseven (2 Aug 2007)

Whippet 1 is truer to the CycleChat colours but Whippet 2 matches my bike. 

MMMmmm Whippet 2 it is then.


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Aug 2007)

I'd go for Whippet 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tynan (2 Aug 2007)

I llke 1 but they're all ok barring the last one which is a bit weak colour wise

zip to the navel please


----------



## chris42 (2 Aug 2007)

wippett 2 is the one for me.
Goes with balck shorts and looks cooooooooooool!


----------



## johnr (2 Aug 2007)

No chance of pink then?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (2 Aug 2007)

I think th ecool factor is important...and on that level the Black and orange one definatly wins. I am already super cool and bloody good looking but a shirt like this wouldn't do my cool image any harm


----------



## Chris James (2 Aug 2007)

I prefer whippet1, but quiite like all of them.

I find it strange that people says they like their shirt to 'match' their shorts - do they only wear shirts with black on them? I think the shirt should really be in forum colours but as I say, I think they all look good. The only reservation I have about whippets design is whether the writing is too wide, going the full width of the shirt. Could one read it? Still, that can come out in the final design.

Oh yeah, another vote for navel zip.


----------



## postman (2 Aug 2007)

*Cycle Chat jersey.*

O.K ever one have been onto ENDURA in Scotland 01506 497749. Shirts a one off set up cost of 60 pounds.Any number of colours.A minimum order of 15 shirts per order.Sizes L 36-39 XL -39-41 XXL -42-44.Short sleeved,short zip road jersey.Cost 35 pounds.A discount is available on a larger order of more than 15.But i don't know how much bigger.I can vouch for the quality of thes shirts i ordered many shirts jackets shorts bib longs thermal bib longs.Over a period of six months when i purchased for the Royal Mail Leeds c.c.They are as spectacular now as when first bought.We won't go far wrong trusting this company.


----------



## postman (2 Aug 2007)

Made my choice but i will have the one that gets the most votes.And a big well done to you all for the positive comments and to admin for your support.


----------



## Chris James (2 Aug 2007)

Just out of interest, are the measurements the measurements of the actual shirt or the size of person they should fit?

If the former then it makes it easier to check against the shirts I already have. If the latter then it comes down to guesswork as to what sort of fit the shirt is supposed to have.


----------



## TimO (2 Aug 2007)

15 people have voted in the poll now, which implies that we have a minimum orders worth!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (2 Aug 2007)

is the material stretchy..like lycra?.....the xxl size is too small for me (at the moment)...so extra stretchy is my only hope.


----------



## HJ (2 Aug 2007)

As have said on the other tread 

Looking back through the thread today I see there were a few people interesting in helping to organise things. Rather that try to get organised over the open forum like this, could send me a PM if you would like to help.

Also looking at the other tread I see that 39 people have said that they would like a CC cycle jersey. If you haven't yet voted please do so, so that we can get a good idea of how many shirts we could be ordering.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Aug 2007)

I like 1 and 3. 
42-44 doesn't sound like XXL, though! Half zip neck good, too.


----------



## postman (2 Aug 2007)

BTFB i will contact ENDURA to see if they still do special sizes they did a few years ago i got an 8 44-46 cost a few bob more but well worth it.I will also find out about sizes or person which was another question.HAIRY JOCK well done for taking on the task.If you go for ENDURA they are up your way telephone 01506 497749.Going on holiday sat will look again next week.


----------



## HJ (2 Aug 2007)

As far as I work out you can only have one poll per thread, hence there are now two threads. At the present time I/we are not ready to take orders, when I/we are some advanced payment will be needed.

If anyone would like to help could send me a PM please.


----------



## punkypossum (4 Aug 2007)

Will there be a female option??? Don't particularly fancy an endless zip! :-(


----------



## Hugh Jampton (6 Aug 2007)

A 'Whippet2' for me please! And I think we should change the website colour scheme to match the top!!


----------



## HJ (6 Aug 2007)

Hugh Jampton said:


> A 'Whippet2' for me please! And I think we should change the website colour scheme to match the top!!



I think the web site would be a wee bit if it was changed to black and orange.

I have started to collected quotes, but this may take some time as the only reply I have had so far was an out of office reply, but things are moving (slowly) forward.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2007)

Come on, folks: more votes for whippet no. 1!


----------



## Tynan (9 Aug 2007)

tsk, just wasted my vote on btfb, they're all ok barring the last one which is weak


----------



## domtyler (9 Aug 2007)

Whippet 2 for me please. Size small. Who do I send the money to?


----------



## HJ (9 Aug 2007)

punkypossum said:


> Will there be a female option??? Don't particularly fancy an endless zip! :-(



Yes there will be a female option, there should also be a choice of short zip or long zip.



Dayvo said:


> Come on, folks: more votes for whippet no. 1!



I second that I am currently getting quotes to give a choice between whippet no. 1 and no. 2.



domtyler said:


> Whippet 2 for me please. Size small. Who do I send the money to?



I am still waiting for one company to send back a quote (they all went on holiday for the first two weeks of August), I am also about to move house which will slow things down a wee bit. But as soon as have got all the quotes and worked which is the best deal, I will let you know how to order.


----------



## col (10 Aug 2007)

I went for 2,but i would need an xxl more like 50 inch,but like the look of all of them.


----------



## HLaB (13 Aug 2007)

I Like the Whippet 2 & 3 designs


----------



## Tetedelacourse (14 Aug 2007)

I like 1 and 3


----------



## Blonde (16 Aug 2007)

Whippet 2 and/or 3 but only if women specific (fed up of shite fitting men's jerseys that make you look either pregnant or humpbacked depending on where you shove the massive amount of excess material around the middle) and it's got to have a full length zip.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (16 Aug 2007)

Blonde said:


> Whippet 2 and/or 3 but only if women specific (fed up of shite fitting men's jerseys that make you look either pregnant or humpbacked depending on where you shove the massive amount of excess material around the middle) and it's got to have a full length zip.




I too am fed up of mens jerseys that make you look either pregnant or humpbacked depending on where you shove the massive amount of excess material around the middle.


----------



## Chris James (16 Aug 2007)

Maybe I AM pregnant or humpbacked as I can't recall a massive amount of excess material around my middle?

Presumably this is one of the advantages of drinking beer?


----------



## redfox (24 Aug 2007)

Just like to add my interest in whippet1 or whippet2 (slight preference for 1)


----------



## HJ (24 Aug 2007)

Sorry I haven't posted to keep you all up to date recently. There have been two reason for this:
1) some companies were slow coming back to me, but they all have now
2) I am just about to move house and have a few other things on my mind.

I now have quotes from a number of companies and am trying to decide between endura.co.uk which offer really good quality stuff suitable for UK conditions 

and 

Fernando Carvalho Custom Cycling Clothing which are the cheapest and provide lighter stuff for a lot of European pro teams.

Personally I would tend towards Endura.

As there are clearly two front runners on the design front, I plan to give people the choice of either whippet1 or whippet2, as to the type of the jersey there will be a choice between short and long sleeved, with either long or short zips. As to cut and sizing available, there will be a choice of mens and ladies cuts, the standard sizes are xs to xxl, larger sizes *will* be available at a surcharge (20% Endura or 30% Fernando Carvalho).

As this will be a first order there will be a one off charge of the design, so the final price of the jerseys will depend on how many people order (the more the cheaper). Both companies require a 50% deposit with the order, so I will need to take a deposit with the order (when I start taking orders) and it takes about 4 weeks for the jerseys to be made up.

Any other questions?

Sorry for being so slow.


----------



## Arch (24 Aug 2007)

wow, thanks for all that Hairy...

I'd say go with Endura, I've had their jackets and liked them...

I'd be up for a jersey, long or short sleeved depending on cost, and having the options of ladies fit is great.

Just let us know when you are ready to start seriously taking orders. Perhaps, admin, when this happens it could be made an announcement in each section of the board, to get maximum coverage for Hairy's trouble?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Aug 2007)

for ease of payment etc will there be a paypal option? saves a lot of buggering about with cheques and folk could use a credit card if desired.

is a size guide available?


----------



## Tetedelacourse (24 Aug 2007)

Arch said:


> wow, thanks for all that Hairy...
> 
> I'd say go with Endura, I've had their jackets and liked them...
> 
> ...


----------



## Tetedelacourse (24 Aug 2007)

Am I right in thinking there will just be a space where "whippet" is written? I've lost track of whether that's a user from here or part of the design.


----------



## Will1985 (24 Aug 2007)

Having graduated but nobody wants to employ me  and therefore have lots of time, I've offered to help HJ and suggested Paypal as an easy way to pool the money.

I've made up a demo order chart based on Endura to record order quantities, sizes and discount. FC isn't that different, then I'll do something Databasey for Names and Addresses* just to get some software application practise in  - you never know when these skills may come in handy on a CV when applying for jobs!

* There will probably have to be a small surcharge for postage on to forummers too won't there?


----------



## Will1985 (24 Aug 2007)

> Would it be too difficult for you to give a cost estimate of, say, 10 shirts and 50 shirts?



The minimum order is 15 jerseys with Endura without incurring a surcharge, which works out at a total of £634.50 for the set up and 15 short sleeved shirts with short zips. That would make each cost £42.30

However, with 50 jerseys, it is £1755.45, making £35.11 each.
Any more jerseys than that, and the price will drop by a couple of pence.

Of course, that is the cheapest option - longer zips or long sleeves push up the total price.


----------



## Will1985 (24 Aug 2007)

15 Carvalho Jerseys - approx £33.50 each
50 Carvalho Jerseys - approx £24.80 each

It would vary a tiny bit here because of the €1 delivery charge


----------



## HJ (24 Aug 2007)

Will1985 said:


> Having graduated but nobody wants to employ me  and therefore have lots of time, I've offered to help HJ and suggested Paypal as an easy way to pool the money.
> 
> I've made up a demo order chart based on Endura to record order quantities, sizes and discount. FC isn't that different, then I'll do something Databasey for Names and Addresses* just to get some software application practise in  - you never know when these skills may come in handy on a CV when applying for jobs!
> 
> * There will probably have to be a small surcharge for postage on to forummers too won't there?



Will1985 can you send me an e-mail to the address in the PM I sent you, then i can bring you up to speed on all the stuff I have so far.



Will1985 said:


> 15 Carvalho Jerseys - approx £33.50 each
> 50 Carvalho Jerseys - approx £24.80 each It would vary a tiny bit here because of the €1 delivery charge



The €1 delivery charge will be per jersey to deliver to whoever make the big order, there will be an addition cost to send them out to the individual buyers. 
It should also be noted that Carvalho's pricing is in Euro so the end price may change due to currency fluctuations (not that I foresee the £ crashing against the Euro).

Shaun has just offered to put out an announcement asking people to say if they are defiantly interested in ordering, this will help us gauge numbers more accurately and so give a better indication of price.


----------



## HJ (24 Aug 2007)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Am I right in thinking there will just be a space where "whippet" is written? I've lost track of whether that's a user from here or part of the design.



There should be just be a space where "whippet" is written, unless you want to add you own name (which would be £5 extra).

Whippet is a user from here, who came up with the design and added his own name as an example.


----------



## HJ (25 Aug 2007)

Latest offer from Carvalho



> Given that you are a message board, we will agree to halve the design fee if you agree to carry our name on the jersey (FERNANDO CARVALHO CICLISMO), rather than just the standing branding in small letters that we normally carry on the right breast.
> 
> Finally please note that we run a 4 week lead time on the orders, from when the design is approved.


----------



## Shaun (25 Aug 2007)

Announcement is here.


----------



## postman (25 Aug 2007)

Dont fancy having the Chelsea footballers name on a jersey.Where will it go and how big?.


----------



## Melvil (26 Aug 2007)

Pants - I clicked on 'Whippet 3' when I actually meant to click on 'Whippet 2' - I think the black goes better than the blue!


----------



## HJ (26 Aug 2007)

As designs Whip1 & 2 are neck and neck, I have asked the companies to quote for doing both of those designs, so that people can have a choice. I have based the estimated prices on their replies for short sleeved jerseys. 

The options should be:

Long or short sleeve
Short or long zip
Whip 1 or whip 2
Mens or ladies
size (larger than xxl extra)
Optional name (extra)

Price per item will vary according to sleeve and zip length (and optional extras). Hope this makes thing a wee bit clearer. If you have any further questions, feel free to ask...


----------



## goo_mason (26 Aug 2007)

In a follow up from the other thread - yes, Hairy Jock - I'll go with short-sleeved then. I suppose I could use arm-warmers when it's cold so I can have a summer AND winter CC shirt


----------



## HJ (26 Aug 2007)

Moved from the admin thread:



Melvil said:


> Question - would you bother doing a long sleeved version? Thing is, with Scotland's weather and all, there'd not be much point buying a short sleeved one.



The guide prices quoted are for short sleeved, but both companies do offer long sleeves as well, at a slightly higher price. As to the Scottish weather, I have been cycling in a tee shirt for the last couple of months...



goo_mason said:


> I want a CycleChat forum jersey.
> 
> I'd prefer the less expensive option as I wouldn't ever pay £40 for a top (true Scotsman stereotype that I am).
> 
> One thing I've not managed to establish from any of the threads is whether (given the onset of autumn and winter) there will be a choice of long-sleeved or not ?



Yes there should be a long-sleeved but is will be a wee more expensive than the short-sleeved, so will you be going for short-sleeved after all Goo?

My preference is for Endura because they come from Livingstone, but I suspect Carvalho will win as they are cheaper.



bonj said:


> are they free?
> I mean it's good advertising innit.



Good try, but I think Shaun would say that they won't be free so long as the forum is free to use, he might consider give them away free when the forum starts charging by the post, back dated to the start of the forum. Senior Members with more that 800 posts might get a larger bill which could subsidise the rest, now there is an idea...



Dayvo said:


> I would like a CycleChat Forum jersey -
> If generally agreed, which font style would be available for our forum names?



Simple answer, I don't know.



redfox said:


> What if you want to buy two?



Say you want two and we will count you twice.

If you have any other question, feel free to ask, can't guarantee I will be able to answer them....


----------



## lazyfatgit (26 Aug 2007)

My vote is for whippet 2.

I'd prefer short sleeves.


----------



## longers (26 Aug 2007)

Thanks to you both for the work you and Will1985 are putting into getting this going Hairy Jock.


----------



## HJ (27 Aug 2007)

Endura have now send me a new discount structure which make a big order more competitive, if we can get enough people interested in ordering, we can get them at a very good price. Will1985 and I will have to work of the pricing again...


----------



## bonj2 (28 Aug 2007)

am I right in thinking that the 'btfb' one is the only one that will be personalised?
'cos I might buy one if it said 'bonj' on it. But I'd want 'bonj' on both sides rather than 'bonj' on one and 'cyclechat' on the other. I'd be happy with the cyclechat logo, or cyclechat in little letters.


----------



## Chris James (28 Aug 2007)

Hairy Jock. I have voted for the Fernando Carvalho one because £40+ postage starts getting a bit steep for a short sleeved shirt, but will go with the flow.

One question that I haven't seen the answer to so far is:

Is there a FC sizing table anywhere. I couldn't find one on their website.

Also, the FC stuff either appears to have a very short zip or full zip. Does Endura 'long' zip mean full length zip or a navel length zip (my preference). Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Smeggers (28 Aug 2007)

bonj said:


> am I right in thinking that the 'btfb' one is the only one that will be personalised?
> 'cos I might buy one if it said 'bonj' on it. But I'd want 'bonj' on both sides rather than 'bonj' on one and 'cyclechat' on the other. I'd be happy with the cyclechat logo, or cyclechat in little letters.



You're brave


----------



## HJ (28 Aug 2007)

Hairy Jock said:


> Endura have now send me a new discount structure which make a big order more competitive, if we can get enough people interested in ordering, we can get them at a very good price. Will1985 and I will have to work of the pricing again...



Will has pointed out that I have made an error with my pricing of the Carvalho, there is a supplement if there are less than 10 of each type of jersey i.e. Long sleeved and short zip or Long sleeved and long zip, etc. 

So less we get a very big order with more than 10 of each the price will be 20% higher, for 5-9 item or 50% higher for under 5 items. 

Sorry for the confusion.



bonj said:


> am I right in thinking that the 'btfb' one is the only one that will be personalised?
> 'cos I might buy one if it said 'bonj' on it. But I'd want 'bonj' on both sides rather than 'bonj' on one and 'cyclechat' on the other. I'd be happy with the cyclechat logo, or cyclechat in little letters.



No, on the Whippet designs, the name goes where it says Whippet, as he was using his user name as an example. 




Chris James said:


> One question that I haven't seen the answer to so far is:
> 
> Is there a FC sizing table anywhere. I couldn't find one on their website.
> 
> Also, the FC stuff either appears to have a very short zip or full zip. Does Endura 'long' zip mean full length zip or a navel length zip (my preference). Sorry for all the questions!



The FC sizing table is here, as for Endura a long zip is 3/4 zip (although they also do a full length zip). I have sent a copy of the catalogue, which was sent to me, to Shaun to post up (it is to big for me to post on the forum), hopeful he will do so soon.

If wish I could offer lower prices, but the first time is always more expensive due to the design cost. However there are volume discounts, so the more people who join in the lower the cost per item. So if we get an order > £750 (before VAT and design fee), e.g. 21 or more of their short-sleeved jerseys at £36 each (basic cost), we get 10% off. If we order > £1250, e.g. 35 or more short-sleeved jerseys, we get 12%. >£1750 the discount is 15% etc ... Of course if there are people ordering lots of long sleeved and over sizes then we need fewer items to get the discount...


----------



## yenrod (28 Aug 2007)

I call on you all - isnt the idea simply to be clear in writing the name on the shirt and not something that needs a magnifying glass ?


----------



## HJ (29 Aug 2007)

The Endura catalogue is here please remember the prices shown will vary depending on the number who order, as we add VAT and a share of the design cost, then subtract the volume discount. If Endura are the preferred supplier in the end.



yenrod said:


> I call on you all - isnt the idea simply to be clear in writing the name on the shirt and not something that needs a magnifying glass ?



Yes the name on the jersey, should you pay extra for the option, will be clear and readable.

If I had realised how complicated this was going to be I would never have suggested it, but I am sure it will all be worth it when the jerseys arrive.


----------



## Chris James (30 Aug 2007)

Hirsute Jock, thanks for posting the Endure catalogue. It looks great and I can really imagine the pristine Cycle Chat jerseys rolling off the production line. I voted for Fernando Carvalho (on cost) but would be very happy with Endura too. Especially since it sounds like, depending on numbers and styles of shirts ordered there might not be much of a difference in price.

Thanks for doing such a great job sorting stuff out. I know we are all asking annoying questions. I suppose it is just because we are buying sight unseen so want to check things out.

How long are we likely to run the poll for before we come to a decision?


----------



## Chris James (30 Aug 2007)

Oh yeah, one minor point. 

You had Sizes L 36-39 XL -39-41 XXL -42-44

But these are the waist sizes, not chest sizes.

The chest sizes from the catalogue are S 36-38 M 39-41 L 42-44 XL 45-47 XXL 48-50 

I know BTFB was worried whether the sizes went bigger enough but he really must be a big tall fat bloke is he can't gte into a 50 inch chest shirt!


----------



## HJ (30 Aug 2007)

Chris James said:


> Oh yeah, one minor point.
> 
> You had Sizes L 36-39 XL -39-41 XXL -42-44
> 
> ...



Ops Thanks for pointing that up. 




Bokonon said:


> I'd be interested, I did suggest it in one of the discussion threads but got no response. However, I got the impression that a lot of people were voting whippet 2 so that the jersey would go with black shorts.



Sorry must have missed that earlier, if there is enough interest we could order shorts as well and just used the sleeve design on the side panel of the shorts. It would have to be shorts plus jersey, not just shorts alone. We could order accessories at the same time so long as it wouldn't mean making any extra changes to the design, ie using the sleeve design on the side panel of the shorts or the arm warmers and the leg warmers. This would add value to the order and help get a higher discount band.


----------



## HJ (30 Aug 2007)

Will1985 has just pointed out to me that we could only make shorts and accessories available if we where to order from Endure. Carvalho have a surcharge if there is less that 10 of any item ordered, this would made working out the order to complicated. 

So if you want to have the option of shorts and accessories, you will need to vote for Endure.


----------



## Chris James (30 Aug 2007)

> What about those of us who voted for Carvalho but are now coming round to the idea of Endura?



Mm, yes I was wonderng the same thing!

But I think this is all running the risk of getting too complicated. From what I can gather if you just want a s/s shirt then FC are probably cheapest, but if some people want l/s and / or accessories then Endura looks the one to go with.

And of course the prices will vary accordingly. But this is impossible to fit on one poll. I suppose it would be interesting to see how many are interested in anything other than a s/s shirt. But ultimately we just need to make a decision and get some ordered. I am sure they will look nice whichever route we go down.


----------



## Will1985 (30 Aug 2007)

Right - could anybody who wants something please PM/Email me with a PROVISIONAL idea of what they want ie: Short/Long sleeve, Short/Long Zip. For the moment at least, I'll take arm warmers and shorts but we cannot guarantee this. If you think you'll need an XXXL+ size which has a surcharge I'll want to know that too. 

With this information I should be able to give better comparisons of price between the 2 companies.

I have a list of the 31 people who have said for definite that they are interested, so there are still 8 lurkers who voted.


----------



## HJ (30 Aug 2007)

Thanks for taking this on Will, your doing a great job. I would like an Endura short Sleeve/Zip.

Ops this should have been in a PM, rather than in the public forum, but then I am not shy.


----------



## Will1985 (1 Sep 2007)

Can anyone else give some indication of requirements? (S/S or L/S, zip length and size; optionally bibs and armwarmers)

I only have 18 responses which isn't enough to give a true picture of cost, but I think we could be looking at circa £17 Carvalho or £32 Endura for each jersey, but then there is a surcharge of the design fee which will be spread out evenly.


----------



## postman (3 Sep 2007)

Will i sent a pm.On saturday i am going to ask three of my mates if they want to order as well.Keep up the good work.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (4 Sep 2007)

> If I had realised how complicated this was going to be I would never have suggested it, but I am sure it will all be worth it when the jerseys arrive.


You're doing a cracking job HJ, and Will and I'm up for a whippet 2


----------



## Will1985 (6 Sep 2007)

***UPDATE***

With the 39 replies I have had so far, it makes £36 for an Endura top and £28 for a Carvalho....due to the surcharge calculations, 1 more Long Sleeve Long Zip will reduce the price to £27!

Of all the people who contributed to the thread, I haven't received any form of reply from:
glen
yellow v2
Maggot
itisaboutthebike
melvil
clefty
Hugh Jampton
Whippet
Andy in Sig
Big Bren (I haven't PMed you about it yet as you only posted this morning)


----------



## Elmer Fudd (6 Sep 2007)

Will, Hairy,
How do we get the money to you ?


----------



## Will1985 (6 Sep 2007)

Probably paypal, but we haven't to got that stage yet!!


----------



## Elmer Fudd (6 Sep 2007)

User76 said:


> I have been away on a conference at Alton Towers


Yeah, right and the moon is made of cheese, you bin playin on the rides aint ya ?


----------



## ChrisKH (7 Sep 2007)

I want a CycleChat Forum jersey. Please.


----------



## trio25 (8 Sep 2007)

I pmed but forgot to reply on here.

I want a cyclechat jersey please.


----------



## Will1985 (8 Sep 2007)

A PM suffices as I'm the one making the list


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (8 Sep 2007)

so did we decide yet on whippet one or two?...the poll seems to suggest two...but it's a close run thing....Both options?


----------



## Will1985 (8 Sep 2007)

We didn't. I emailed HJ about this the other day. If we got both colour styles, Carvalho would be an extra £3 minimum (gets complicated because Whippet 1 and 2 would have separate surcharges and we'd be hit pretty badly for even more money), Endura would add about £2 regardless of how many people order.


----------



## Will1985 (19 Sep 2007)

An update - there are about 48 people interested which is good. Unfortunately I haven't had time to look at them much recently because I am now working, and Hairy Jock has moved house, but don't panic - it is still active.


----------



## postman (20 Sep 2007)

Well done you two .Looking forward to the final outcome.


----------



## bonj2 (20 Sep 2007)

When is my cycechat jersey with 'bonj' printed on it being delivered? I'm still waiting.


----------



## Alcdrew (22 Sep 2007)

With winter on the way, would it not be good to have a L/S version?? Then I'd be interested..


----------



## dmoan (26 Sep 2007)

Sorry, only just come across this thread.

Please count me in for a jersey.


----------



## postman (1 Oct 2007)

*cc jersey*

WILL and HAIRY JOCK please check you private messages.Also if you contact ENDURA quote BC 8.Also mention bob of the Royal Mail Leeds Cycle Club.It was our team that got the offer.But we dont exist anymore.But the discount can apply to c.c shirt.


----------



## Will1985 (12 Oct 2007)

Alcdrew said:


> With winter on the way, would it not be good to have a L/S version?? Then I'd be interested..


There is an option of Long sleeve. In fact there are 4 choices:
Short sleeve, short zip
Short sleeve, long zip
Long sleeve, short zip
Long sleeve, long zip


*A notice to all* - I now have a job so I don't get on here as often now, but I have updated the list and it is 55 jerseys and counting!! With postman's info that we can get the design free with endura, it becomes a bit more competitive due to Carvalho's high design and taxes (now about £6 or £7 difference).

I think it is time to get a move on with it really. I'm off to America on Monday to see the gf so I'll have some free time to organise. I'll be PM'ing order confirmations. Obviously to order, you need to put down half the money beforehand as well, so I'll look into how it can be done, by Paypal most likely.


----------



## postman (13 Oct 2007)

Will1985 to get the reduction on costs the order has to be in by November.


----------



## mikeitup (21 Oct 2007)

*count me in*

I want one, too!!

Whippet 2 gets my vote. 

XL


----------



## vbc (2 Nov 2007)

Very lazy of me I know and apologies if anyone has already raised this point.

Would the jerseys be in a classic roadies fit or is there a possibility of something in a more relaxed fit - which would be my preference, not being a racer and suffering from a middle age belly.


----------



## Will1985 (2 Nov 2007)

Hi vbc - I think both companies offer what you describe (MTB jerseys?).

I'm afraid I have been pretty busy and realise that if we want them before 2008, they will have to be done very soon.... Hairy Jock are you out there? If anybody else can lend their brain/time it would help. Need to work out how to organise money - I'm thinking using Paypal, and organise paying lets say 60% to start which is a bit more than what the companies usually want before beginning, then once they are all done and postage out to users has been confirmed, people can put the other 40% in or whatever.


----------



## ash68 (3 Nov 2007)

sounds fair enough WILL1985,I'm sure everyone will be patient and are thankfull for you two putting the effort in .Thank you from me.


----------



## HJ (4 Nov 2007)

Sorry I haven't been around for sometime but I have just moved house and have had a lot to sort out. Now that I have a wee bit more time I am hoping we can get the Jerseys before Christmas. Will1985 has done a great job of getting things sorted out, but is also short of time. So I thank you for your patience and it will be rewarded soon...


----------



## domtyler (4 Nov 2007)

The best things in life are worth waiting for. I hope our new jerseys will live up to expectations!


----------



## postman (5 Nov 2007)

*cycle chat jersey.*

Just to let you all know.This morning Endura have just confirmed no charge on artwork a saving of sixty pounds a discount on the order and a four week delivery promise.I postman am not involved in the shirt ordering process but i was asked to confirm the Endura offer .But we must place the order before the end of November.A big thank you to Hairy Jock and Will for taking on this massive task.Let us all keep the ordering process as easy as possible for them.Let us go with the most popular choice even if it was not your first choice.Because thes shirts are going to be so unique.We will stand out when out on the road.


----------



## Will1985 (5 Nov 2007)

Does anybody have objections to the endura pricing? It is more favourable if we order both Whippet 1 and 2, and for re-ordering. The turnaround is quicker too, but that only matters if people want them before Christmas.

I'll be messaging everybody interested soon asking for a confirmation of jersey size/colour/type as well as getting contact info.

Our stumbling block at the moment is money - paypal is going to add about £1.50 to everybody's order. This is obviously the easiest way to track who has paid, and offers more security than transferring money into the hands of 2 people you have never met!

Spread the word...


----------



## yorkshiregoth (6 Nov 2007)

Being a tad lazy but which jersery was the final choice and how much?


----------



## Fnaar (7 Nov 2007)

Hi Will and HairyJ...still count me in if not too late...I PM'd Will in Sept, I think... and thanks for your efforts...


----------



## Will1985 (7 Nov 2007)

Yes you are on the list


----------



## vbc (12 Nov 2007)

Please put me on the list also. One long and one short sleeved.Ta very muchly.


----------



## postman (12 Nov 2007)

WILL-Did you get my pm posted this afternoon.


----------



## Will1985 (12 Nov 2007)

Yes


----------



## Tynan (21 Jan 2008)

any news?


----------



## Will1985 (21 Jan 2008)

Just made the call - they will be with me on Thursday or Friday, so if I pull my finger out, they could be coming through your letterbox on Monday!


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Jan 2008)

Fantastic! Thanks again to you and everyone else involved in the organisation of this, Will.


----------



## trio25 (21 Jan 2008)

Perfect, my birthday is on saturday so it'll be the perfect present.


----------



## trio25 (21 Jan 2008)

I already got caught when it turned up on my credit card statement.

Free for over 3000 posts maybe?


----------



## redfox (21 Jan 2008)

trio25 said:


> I already got caught when it turned up on my credit card statement.



Me too! 

Thanks Will!


----------



## HJ (21 Jan 2008)

Will1985 said:


> Just made the call - they will be with me on Thursday or Friday, so if I pull my finger out, they could be coming through your letterbox on Monday!



Well done Will, yous gone a great job


----------



## postman (21 Jan 2008)

Hip Hip Hooray.Now all we need is a postal strike.Sorry bad joke.Will make sure you have them checked at the post office counter.For size and weight.Otherwise they will get surcharged at point of delivery.Thats all you guys and gals.Mine is coming direct as i paid Endura direct.I will phone tomorrow to check.A BIG WELL DONE TO YOU BOTH.It was a BIG task you took on .


----------



## Will1985 (21 Jan 2008)

True postman...easier said than done actually. Coincidentally, a co-worker got a batch of 10 bulky letters checked at the local PO last week but 2 recipients called up on Friday saying they had to go and collect them with a surcharge - seems a bit unreliable really.

I was thinking of paying the postmistress a visit to warn her of the 45 packets to be sent out!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Jan 2008)

trio25 said:


> I already got caught when it turned up on my credit card statement.
> 
> Free for over 3000 posts maybe?



i'll give it a go


----------



## Tynan (21 Jan 2008)

yah

I've almost completely forgotten what I've ordered, so it'll be a surprise

what became of the bib shorts?


----------

